
Build Something People Would Pay For-  Here's a Good Head Start - jasonlbaptiste
http://search.twitter.com/search?q=%22i+would+pay+for%22
======
kailoa
Yes, but only a small percentage of those are actionable... You would need to
do a lot of filtering.

Very neat idea though. It's like using twitter for market research. If twitter
could be intelligently analyzed for that purpose, I bet that's something
people would pay for.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Yup, was literally a random idea I had after I said on twitter: I'd pay for "
". Maybe build a site where people can flag things and after x amount of flags
it goes away or a moderator messes with it.

------
fluffster
This seems better:
[http://search.twitter.com/search?q=%22wish%22+AND+%22had%22+...](http://search.twitter.com/search?q=%22wish%22+AND+%22had%22+AND+%22app%22)

